# Two Warranty Repairs in 67K = One Alarmed CTD Owner!



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your ctd issues 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Other than those issues, the car has been nice. Still rides great, original tires.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

HarleyGTP said:


> Other than those issues, the car has been nice. Still rides great, original tires.


I got 92000 on mine and still have 1/2 the tread depth on original tires and brakes still look new


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

HarleyGTP said:


> Just wanted to post and let everyone know about the problems I've had with my CTD that is currently at 67k.
> 
> First problem with the DEF was the DEF pump that is part of the DEF tank. They had to replace the whole tank at around 53k.
> 
> ...


this car only has one o2 sensor, you said regen unit are you talking about the DPF??


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I mentioned in another thread that I think your dealership is throwing parts at it. What diagnostic procedure did they go through?


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Seems like a trend with the emissions issues from what I read here and on other threads. The heater on my DEF tank went about a month ago. They had to replace the entire tank. Just got the countdown again. Had a bad DEF efficiency fault several months back and I think it's related to that.. maybe the sensor. GM needs to fix these issues. We shouldn't be having emissions issues, especially since the car limits speed so quick. Not good if you are on a long trip. Just 40k miles on the car. This aside, a great car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

HarleyGTP said:


> Just wanted to post and let everyone know about the problems I've had with my CTD that is currently at 67k.
> 
> First problem with the DEF was the DEF pump that is part of the DEF tank. They had to replace the whole tank at around 53k.
> 
> ...


This sounds more like a dealership issue than a GM issue. Have you tried a different dealership? If none are available in your area, open a ticket with GM yourself (you can do this with a PM to our Chevy Customer Care account here) to get GM involved in fixing your car.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Seems like a trend with the emissions issues from what I read here and on other threads. The heater on my DEF tank went about a month ago. They had to replace the entire tank. Just got the countdown again. Had a bad DEF efficiency fault several months back and I think it's related to that.. maybe the sensor. GM needs to fix these issues. We shouldn't be having emissions issues, especially since the car limits speed so quick. Not good if you are on a long trip. Just 40k miles on the car. This aside, a great car.


Sounds like they never actually fixed the problem?


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

My DEF tank heater went about 4 weeks ago they have yet to get the part for me so I've been driving around with a CEL light for a month. Now i have the service exhaust system light on and its going to limit my speed in 99 miles.. Ive had such bad luck with the car, already had the O2 sensor replaced. I'm at 43k miles


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

diesel said:


> Sounds like they never actually fixed the problem?


I think it's unrelated, just bad timing. I had the NOx efficiency CEL a while back and I am thinking this is related. They did a software update for a bulletin that stated the DEF quality issue would pop on, which is what it was this time around. We'll see if it works. Pretty concerned I'll end up stranded with this car on a longer trip if the 99 miles countdown comes on, but I'll cross that bridge if it comes. Almost had to leave the car in Canada this weekend because of it.

They've gotta do something if these kind of issues keep coming up on a lot of our cars. Last thing GM needs is word to come out about how their emissions systems have problems after the VW mess... even if it doesn't cause dirty emissions.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Karik06 said:


> My DEF tank heater went about 4 weeks ago they have yet to get the part for me so I've been driving around with a CEL light for a month. Now i have the service exhaust system light on and its going to limit my speed in 99 miles.. Ive had such bad luck with the car, already had the O2 sensor replaced. I'm at 43k miles


Did your dealership call Gm TAC? Last I heard they have to call or else the parts will remain forever on backorder. 



VtTD said:


> I think it's unrelated, just bad timing. I had the NOx efficiency CEL a while back and I am thinking this is related. They did a software update for a bulletin that stated the DEF quality issue would pop on, which is what it was this time around. We'll see if it works. Pretty concerned I'll end up stranded with this car on a longer trip if the 99 miles countdown comes on, but I'll cross that bridge if it comes. Almost had to leave the car in Canada this weekend because of it.
> 
> They've gotta do something if these kind of issues keep coming up on a lot of our cars. Last thing GM needs is word to come out about how their emissions systems have problems after the VW mess... even if it doesn't cause dirty emissions.


I don't know if "a lot" is accurate. I have 142K miles on mine and the only emissions issue I have had was an exhaust gas temp sensor go out at 61K miles. My DPF got a little flaky a couple times, but not until 115K miles and it's still the original. 

In general I think most of the unresolved issues on these cars are mechanics who are either not properly trained or just flat out not very good. I do see these cars are not perfect, but I contend they are good cars based on my own personal experience and the fact that most owners are happy. The forums attract people with problems so it makes it look like there are a disproportionate amount of problems, when there really aren't. if there's a common theme, it seems to be dealerships that simply do not know how to fix the cars, or can't be bothered.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Did your dealership call Gm TAC? Last I heard they have to call or else the parts will remain forever on backorder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nailed it. 

One member had a glowplug replaced here which turned into practically a new engine. I took my car in for glow plug replacement, went home and had a couple beers and it was done.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Karik06 said:


> My DEF tank heater went about 4 weeks ago they have yet to get the part for me so I've been driving around with a CEL light for a month. Now i have the service exhaust system light on and its going to limit my speed in 99 miles.. Ive had such bad luck with the car, already had the O2 sensor replaced. I'm at 43k miles


Maybe I got lucky or the dealer did a good job here... the dealer here had the tank delivered and installed in 3 days.


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

VtTD said:


> Maybe I got lucky or the dealer did a good job here... the dealer here had the tank delivered and installed in 3 days.


I have a GM TAC case open, I think you got lucky! I have always had bad luck with cars... I had a 2009 Jetta TDI that was lemon-lawed and my replacement a 2010 Jetta TDI gave me nothing but problems, i just have bad luck!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Karik06 said:


> I have a GM TAC case open, I think you got lucky! I have always had bad luck with cars... I had a 2009 Jetta TDI that was lemon-lawed and my replacement a 2010 Jetta TDI gave me nothing but problems, i just have bad luck!


Good luck with this, I hope the CTD turns out better for you in the long run.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

HarleyGTP said:


> Just wanted to post and let everyone know about the problems I've had with my CTD that is currently at 67k.
> 
> First problem with the DEF was the DEF pump that is part of the DEF tank. They had to replace the whole tank at around 53k.
> 
> ...


How do you deem a DEF tank that was replaced under warranty as FUBAR???

You really need to look up the definition of FUBAR. 

Please come up with another, more accurate, title for this thread or the moderation team will do it for you.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

As 24 hours has lapsed, with no response received from the op, the moderation team has decided to change the title of this thread to one better fitting its tone and content.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe GM needs to come out with a five year unlimited mileage warranty on the emissions.
This being new to the US the owners shouldn't have to absorb the cost of parts that cost big bucks and learn from this car for there next generation Diesel Cruze


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

We all knew that we were beta testers of a sort. Especially those who bought the first ones. 

As well, GMPP was available for purchase as a method of mitigating that risk. 

This was, after all, the first passenger car diesel from GM since the Oldsmobile LF9 debacle. 

Any additional 'free' warranty would have been factored into the price of the vehicle that was already at a pretty stiff premium over the gasoline version.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Folk's these are emission disasters. You were smart if you bought an extended warranty, you will use it. The DEF tanks are prone to problems, I've had a couple. First was just beyond the 50K and It was on my $800. That tank came with a 12K warranty, really? Once out of warranty, you will be paying for an expensive smog system that the MFG knows has too many problems. Yes, I know a couple people have been somewhat problem free but you cannot ignore how many of us have had emission problems.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

warloc said:


> Folk's these are emission disasters. You were smart if you bought an extended warranty, you will use it. The DEF tanks are prone to problems, I've had a couple. First was just beyond the 50K and It was on my $800. That tank came with a 12K warranty, really? Once out of warranty, you will be paying for an expensive smog system that the MFG knows has too many problems. Yes, I know a couple people have been somewhat problem free but you cannot ignore how many of us have had emission problems.


As I posted in another thread, I think the real problem is dealers who have not been properly trained on repair or procedures for the diesels. Also, i don't consider the DPF tank prone to problems, as I recall there have only been 2-3 documented cases of failure on this forum. Most of the issues on our cars are pretty random and they are getting a lot of attention on here because that's the favorite thing of most people to post on here - "My Cruze Diesel Has Issues". Where are all the thousands of people who have no problems? They are not on this forum. They are out enjoying their cars!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

*warloc*: If you quantify a CTD as an "emissions disaster" please share with us your descriptor of a TDI.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> As I posted in another thread, I think the real problem is dealers who have not been properly trained on repair or procedures for the diesels. Also, i don't consider the DPF tank prone to problems, as I recall there have only been 2-3 documented cases of failure on this forum. Most of the issues on our cars are pretty random and they are getting a lot of attention on here because that's the favorite thing of most people to post on here - "My Cruze Diesel Has Issues". Where are all the thousands of people who have no problems? They are not on this forum. They are out enjoying their cars!


its DEF tank

theres more than 3 on here.

Karik06 
jalaner 
warloc 
shvlhead78 
Danny5 
cmsdock 

that took 11 mins, i got stuff to do

the sky isnt falling, but the failure rate isnt assuring.

and your saying that they are all out there enjoying their cars is as accurate as someone disgruntled with their new car and being overemotional and posting the yin to your yang


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> its DEF tank
> 
> theres more than 3 on here.
> 
> ...


I suppose it's actually somewhere in between. but if I wasn't a car enthusiast and I had no issues with my car, I would not be posting on a forum.


----------

